# Is my degu happy, scared or something else?



## dramagirl83 (Nov 16, 2010)

When I hold and pet one of my degus sometimes she does this thing where her whole body shakes kind like when a cat purrs but without any noise. We only brought them home a couple of weeks ago so I'm not sure if its because she loves being petted or if she's still getting used to me and is scared when I do it. Does anyone else's degus do this and why do they do it?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't seen our degus do this but it sounds like it might be a bit nervous still. How old are they? Our newbies are more reserved when they have a cuddle compared to our other degu who has been with us a while. Emmett is happt to crawl all over us and climb onto our hands to come out for a cuddle. The others are getting there but still have a little way to go yet.


----------



## dramagirl83 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ours are still babies and they crawl all over us but when she stops and I start petting her she sometimes does it even though she's always the first one to come to us.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I dont know. maybe it is contentment?:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

My Notch will buzz when she is really happy, but make sure there is no pain that can cause it. Degu's have a very high pain threshold and refuse to show pain 
How is her coat? If it looks like it is standing on end and stary I would pop her to the vets for a check up, but if she is fine in herself then I would say she is just buzzing and showing she is happy :thumbup:


----------



## dramagirl83 (Nov 16, 2010)

When we first got them she was always the first on to come to us and we've been trying to train them with treats but the past couple days she's been acting like she's scared of us or just not interested while i got the other one running up and down my arm and hatching escape plans So I'm not sure what is going on with her. I've just kind of left her alone since I noticed this behavior in her. What could cause a degu to have such a big personality change? I'm in the midst of moving and had to go back to the old place for a few days and when I got back she started acting like this could she be mad that I left?


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

One of my gerbils did this (r.i.p) 

I think it was when she was happy because she also did it while snuggling in with her friend and when getting nuts & fruit 

Idk about degu's though ... just didnt want to read an run


----------

